# Actha -needs riders!! All over



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

American Competitive Trail Horse also need riders for ALL areas...all States!!
Do see our website for up and coming rides ALL over!!
It's fun, it's family oriented and it won't break the bank.
Also as seen on the Rick Lamb show on RFDTV!

Below is a current list of our rides going on all over, check your area. Go to our website (actha.us) click on rides and then click on the ride you are interested in, it will give a description of the area.
ENJOY!









First 10 to sign up in each ride get a free ACTHA hat!!!

# Date Name Location 
1 07-18-2009 The Cameron Ranch Trail Riders Competitive Trail Challenge Ariel, WA 
2 07-25-2009 Tails On Trails CTC Ride Escondido, CA 
3 07-25-2009 Wagon Wheel Ranch CTC , 
4 08-01-2009 Bluff Country Arena CTC Wykoff, MN 
5 09-12-2009 Hollar Back Ranch CTC Pierce City, MO 
6 09-12-2009 Brazos Bottom CTC benefit ride for Still Creek Ranch Branchville, TX 
7 09-19-2009 Terrace Reservoir Ride Monte Vista, CO 
8 09-19-2009 Trace Trails CTC Athens, TX 
9 09-26-2009 True West CTC - NEW DATE!! Jamestown, TN 
10 09-26-2009 Durango CTC Durango, CO 
11 10-03-2009 Rotan CTC Rotan, TX 
12 10-03-2009 NCK Saddle Club Bennifit Ride CTC Concordia, KS 
13 10-10-2009 HorseValley Ranch CTC Ride East Waterford, PA 
14 10-10-2009 Louise Merrick Memorial CTC Bandera, TX 
15 10-17-2009 ACTHA Ride for Equine Justice Warner Springs , CA 
16 10-24-2009 RE/MAX North Associates Ride for Children's Miracle Network CTC Decatur, TX 
17 10-24-2009 Rancho Oso ride Santa Ynez Valley, CA 
18 11-07-2009 Bouse Ranch CTC Angleton, TX 
19 11-07-2009 Parrie Haynes CTC Maxdale, TX 
20 12-05-2009 Bumble Bee CTC Bumble Bee, AZ 
21 03-20-2010 McDowell Mountain Park CTC Fountain Hills, AZ 
22 07-01-2012 Myers Network - Test Ride


----------

